# movies/shows that re really old but still really good



## Beastcub (Apr 23, 2010)

my movie choice for the topic would be 1968's planet of the apes. this move is nearly twice as old as i am and i cannot believe how good it is for being 42 years old! i love the chimp known as Xera <3 my only complaint is the human acting is a little eh at times but the special effects were great for the time. i also liked the sequals, conquest of the planet of the apes with ceasar was actually the frst of them i saw 

my show choice, disney's zorro, http://www.billcotter.com/zorro/ i used to watch it late at night back when the disney channel did not suck

Edit: damnit, missed the "a" in "are" >__<


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 23, 2010)

Some films don't age, like Citizen Kane and 2001: A Space Odyssey. "Old" seems a bit arbitrary though.  How old is old?


----------



## Browder (Apr 23, 2010)

Good _and_ old? You must be joking right?

I kid. Fantasia is still the shit after all these years.


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 23, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> How old is old?



hmmm 
lets put it as "older than i am"
as in made before you were born and thus made to suit an older generation and yet is still appealing.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 23, 2010)

Hmm.
Star Wars original trilogy
The Fifth Element (not made before I was born but I was 9 when it came out)

Can't really think of any more.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 23, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Some films don't age, like Citizen Kane and 2001: A Space Odyssey. "Old" seems a bit arbitrary though.  How old is old?



Citizen Kane is The Lex Luthor to my Superman.  I freakin' hate that movie.  3 hours of my life I am not getting back, and I had 2 classes that showed it and asked for papers.

The second class that featured it was a college course and I skipped it, then handed the paper in with my critique on why it sucked.  And I got a perfect score.  

You want a good, old movie, watch The Haunting. (1963)   But you all definitely need to watch some Hitchcock, And The Wizard of Oz.  The special effects were revolutionary for it's time.


----------



## Stawks (Apr 23, 2010)

The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance.

Dr. Strangelove.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 23, 2010)

1968? That's not 'really old' that's 'recent'.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 23, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Dr. Strangelove.



Dr. Strangelove is one of my favourite Stanley Kubrick films, any one who prefers that crappy rip-off, Fail-Safe, should GTFO.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 23, 2010)

metrofrolis
anyfing by stanley quebrick
- i really love the killing, i feel that aged amazingly well


----------



## Stawks (Apr 23, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Dr. Strangelove is one of my favourite Stanley Kubrick films, any one who prefers that crappy rip-off, Fail-Safe, should GTFO.



Such people exist?

fiends


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

I just watched Conan the barbarian.

God I love it.


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 23, 2010)

The Three Stooges
Dads Army
Carry on film series

And my all time favorite.. 

Macgyver. 


Certainly beats majority of the shit thats on TV now.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 23, 2010)

Why do people think 1960's/70's films and TV programmes are 'really old'?


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 23, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Why do people think 1960's/70's films and TV programmes are 'really old'?




Then what is your definition of "really old" TV shows/movies?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 23, 2010)

Sgt. Andrews said:


> Then what is your definition of "really old" TV shows/movies?



For a film, I would class early 1930's as 'really old', for a television programme, 1950's and early 1960's.


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 23, 2010)

Australia was only introduced to the Telly in the 50's, so The Three Stooges is probably the oldest TV show that I'm aware of.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

Anything from before I can remember is old. :V So early 1980's shit is old


----------



## Stawks (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh oh oh!

Duck Soup


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 23, 2010)

Sgt. Andrews said:


> Australia was only introduced to the Telly in the 50's, so The Three Stooges is probably the oldest TV show that I'm aware of.



We only got TV 6 years before you.


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 23, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> We only got TV 6 years before you.



I thought you got it at the same time as the yanks did.. Oh well.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 23, 2010)

Sgt. Andrews said:


> I thought you got it at the same time as the yanks did.. Oh well.



The Yankee's got television in I think the late 1940's, it is true that the worlds first public television broadcasts started from Alexandra Palace in 1936, but there weren't any other transmitters in Britain until the early 1950's (1951 to be precise in Lancashire)


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 23, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> The Yankee's got television in I think the late 1940's, it is true that the worlds first public television broadcasts started from Alexandra Palace in 1936, but there weren't any other transmitters in Britain until the early 1950's (1951 to be precise in Lancashire)



Learn something new everyday then.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 23, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> The Yankee's got television in I think the late 1940's, it is true that the worlds first public television broadcasts started from Alexandra Palace in 1936, but there weren't any other transmitters in Britain until the early 1950's (1951 to be precise in Lancashire)



If you mean Americans by Yanks, we had television in the 30's.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 23, 2010)

Jelly said:


> If you mean Americans by Yanks, we had television in the 30's.



Only a nasty experimental system.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 23, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Only a nasty experimental system.



So we did.
Question: does anyone use Yankee as an actual insult?
j/w


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 23, 2010)

Nah, "Yank" or "Yankee" is just a term that some commonwealth countries (And others?) that basically just means "American".


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 23, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I just watched Conan the barbarian.
> 
> God I love it.



Oh, yes!  Love that film!   Did you know they're remaking it?  This could either be a good thing or a bad thing...but _NO ONE could replace Mako_!

BTW...have you seen the Nostalgia Critic's review of Conan?

http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/videolinks/thatguywiththeglasses/nostalgia-critic/16231-conan-01

http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/vi...eglasses/nostalgia-critic/16300-conan-part-02


----------



## Jelly (Apr 23, 2010)

Sgt. Andrews said:


> Nah, "Yank" or "Yankee" is just a term that some commonwealth countries (And others?) that basically just means "American".



I figured.
You know.
New York Yankees
so we don't really care
and i mean, i live in "yankee ohio"

I've heard British people say it once or twice when they're really pissed off about Americans, though. just makin' sure

thanks!

southerners used to use it derisively
but i dont think anyone takes southerners seriously regardless of what they say =)


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 23, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Why do people think 1960's/70's films and TV programmes are 'really old'?



Because no one wants to sit through Citizen Kane?

The oldest film I've seen was Metropolis (1927) in my Art History class.  One of the first movies ever made, and full of art deco.  I loved it!


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 23, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Because no one wants to sit through Citizen Kane?
> 
> The oldest film I've seen was Metropolis (1927) in my Art History class.  One of the first movies ever made, and full of art deco.  I loved it!



Metropolis is hardly "one of the first movies ever made", in the 20 odd years before Metropolis there were thousands upon thousands of films made, but most of the early films were destroyed by the studio's because with the introduction of talkies they didn't see any commercial value in keeping them.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 23, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Metropolis is hardly "one of the first movies ever made", in the 20 odd years before Metropolis there were thousands upon thousands of films made, but most of the early films were destroyed by the studio's because with the introduction of talkies they didn't see any commercial value in keeping them.



You know your shit, that's cool. "First movies ever" would be Lumiere Bros. shorts, Porter's early narrative features, etc. around the turn of the century.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 23, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You know your shit, that's cool. "First movies ever" would be Lumiere Bros. shorts, Porter's early narrative features, etc. around the turn of the century.



Don't forget Mitchell and Kenyon, they shot literally hundreds of short films from 1897 to 1907, mostly scenes of everyday life in Victorian/Edwardian Lancashire.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 23, 2010)

Metropolis
The Swiss Family Robinson
Old Yeller
The Dark Crystal
The Time Machine
Bambi


----------



## Truth (Apr 24, 2010)

That video where there was that crazy guy surrounded by swastikas shouting in a language I don't understand was great. Makes me laugh every time.

I've want to see some of these older films, yet I keep on procrastinating. The oldest one I saw that wasn't disney, I think was the original Dawn of the Dead.


----------



## Tao (Apr 24, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Metropolis
> The Swiss Family Robinson
> Old Yeller
> The Dark Crystal
> ...



The anime Metropolis or the live action Metropolis?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 24, 2010)

Faris said:


> The anime Metropolis or the live action Metropolis?



I want to find and exterminate the bastards who made the anime version of Metropolis.


----------



## Tao (Apr 24, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I want to find and exterminate the bastards who made the anime version of Metropolis.



Well, I thought it was a good movie. Meh.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 24, 2010)

Faris said:


> Well, I thought it was a good movie. Meh.



Anyone who liked it is clearly a dangerous lunatic.


----------



## Riley (Apr 24, 2010)

I really like The Twilight Zone, and find myself watching the marathon ever New Year's Eve.  And this one isn't old by any standards ('95 ish, maybe if you're 5 it's old) but everyone should watch Space: Above and Beyond.

2001 bored me to tears.  I had to watch it over a period of 2 days, it was that bad.  After the first 30 minutes with the monkeys, they had already thrown the message about the human condition or whatever into your face, and the next 3 hours was complete bullshit.


----------

